# What would you score at Royal St George's?



## MarkT (Jul 15, 2021)

Finger in the air time  what would you go round Sandwich in relatively calm conditions?

Course is around 7200 yards, you've got spotters and there's around a 10mph wind

Your score, handicap and your workings out would be lovely

I'll kick us off with 91, off 6. 

Reasons - hopefully steady away off the tee followed by putting around a lot of bunkers and probably getting stuck in a few of them


----------



## Sobel (Jul 15, 2021)

I'd run out of balls by the 9th I reckon.


----------



## slowhand (Jul 15, 2021)

Around 120 with a course handicap of 25.

My driving recently has been quite good, a steady fade, but I'm quite a short hitter. My putting and bunker play is awful so I'll be stuck in a few of those bunkers.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 15, 2021)

I can honestly say around 120. No way I keep it straight enough over 18 holes to not lose some balls etc!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 15, 2021)

If Into the wind i'd quite happily not play and just watch how all the handicap golfers take on the 4th....


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 15, 2021)

No idea to be honest. Conservative estimate would 30 over if I played reasonably well. Plenty of the par 4s are too long for me to reach in two, two of the par 3s I'd be struggling to reach in one, plus there's a fair few holes where I'd be three-putting or not getting up and down from off the green, so not much chance of me breaking 100 I shouldn't think. But I've never played any courses even remotely like this so I have nothing to go on at all. 

Just looked it up on MyEG app, and off the Championship tees it says my course handicap is 19, which doesn't feel like enough shots to me. Haha. By that estimate I should be shooting 89.  And the rest...


----------



## Boomy (Jul 15, 2021)

Hmmmmmm I would guesstimate around 92 playing off 12  

Reasons: I play links golf on my home course, should be ok off the tee, love tight fairways for irons and wedges.. but putting could let me down.

Any chance of a 4 ball courtesy of Golf Monthly to test out my estimate please Mark


----------



## chrisd (Jul 15, 2021)

We have done the Kent Links forum meet a few times and personally I find Royal Cinque Ports harder than St George's but I'd certainly need at least 100 shots off the normal tees, goodness knows from the Open tees


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 15, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Hmmmmmm I would guesstimate around 92 playing off 12  Any chance of a 4 ball courtesy of Golf Monthly to test out my estimate please Mark 

Click to expand...

Yeah I'd be free too, maybe a great chance to change my mind about links courses 🤣


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 15, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			No idea to be honest. Conservative estimate would 30 over if I played reasonably well. Plenty of the par 4s are too long for me to reach in two, two of the par 3s I'd be struggling to reach in one, plus there's a fair few holes where I'd be three-putting or not getting up and down from off the green, so not much chance of me breaking 100 I shouldn't think. But I've never played any courses even remotely like this so I have nothing to go on at all.

Just looked it up on MyEG app, and off the Championship tees it says my course handicap is 19, which doesn't feel like enough shots to me. Haha. By that estimate I should be shooting 89.  And the rest...
		
Click to expand...

Course rating is 75.2 so you have a few more than 89 to play with....


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 15, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Course rating is 75.2 so you have a few more than 89 to play with....
		
Click to expand...

Is MyEG wrong then? It says course rating 75.2, slope 138, course handicap for me 19.0. (Index 15.6) 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 15, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Is MyEG wrong then? It says course rating 75.2, slope 138, course handicap for me 19.0. (Index 15.6) 🤷🏻‍♂️[/QUOT
		
Click to expand...

You can play it as a par 70 if you want but I'm aiming to beat 75.2 and hoping pcc goes up


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 15, 2021)

saving_par said:



			You can play it as a par 70 if you want but I'm aiming to beat 75.2 and hoping pcc goes up 

Click to expand...

Ok, I don't really understand what you mean. If you get 19 shots that's 19 shots on the par isn't it, not the course rating. To get 36 points I'd have to shoot 89.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 15, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Hmmmmmm I would guesstimate around 92 playing off 12 

Reasons: I play links golf on my home course, should be ok off the tee, love tight fairways for irons and wedges.. but putting could let me down.

Any chance of a 4 ball courtesy of Golf Monthly to test out my estimate please Mark 

Click to expand...

Looks a bit green and soft to me...


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 15, 2021)

I'm going for 82 off 3. 

Would need a few rounds to work out how to play the course.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 15, 2021)

The real question should be what would the pros score if they didn’t have ball spotters.


----------



## r0wly86 (Jul 15, 2021)

I think I could break 80 of 8. Did it around Saunton East, if there are ball spotters then that would save me I think


----------



## BobbyP (Jul 15, 2021)

The length would do for me as I tend to play "safely" around most courses.  I'd have a choice of hitting 5i off the tees to stay on the fairway, or taking the driver and ending up in the rough on 80% of the holes.  

I play off 26 but I'd add a shot a hole to that, easy.  So 114 would be my target.  Throw in a couple of lost balls / 3 off the tee / out of bounds then more likely 120.


----------



## GG26 (Jul 15, 2021)

Could easily see me shooting 120.  It would depend to a fair degree on how well the driver was working on the day


----------



## Boomy (Jul 15, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Looks a bit green and soft to me...

Click to expand...

It really does look a bit green and soft


----------



## DRW (Jul 15, 2021)

RSG off the yellows, was very playable. Think I scored 34 points at the forum meet and about handicap(9) when I played there with son in summer.

How playable it is off the back tees, will depend on how long are carries over the thick rough(so may become unplayable for someone who hits 220 though the air).

I'll plumb for 98 on a good day


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 15, 2021)

My game would depend on my woods. If they were working I'd like to think I could go round in less than 100. If not 120 with bal spotters, no spotters and I'd probably run out of balls before the end!


----------



## evemccc (Jul 15, 2021)

chrisd said:



			We have done the Kent Links forum meet a few times and personally I find Royal Cinque Ports harder than St George's but I'd certainly need at least 100 shots off the normal tees, goodness knows from the Open tees
		
Click to expand...

Royal Cinque Ports beat me up

But it’s the loss of balls from goodish shots that trickle into the rough that did for me mostly. Hit a ball a long way up the fairway / or just off fairway and without spotters it’s a nightmare
With spotters I would love to give it another crack 😜


----------



## bobmac (Jul 15, 2021)

7,200 is a long, long, long, long way.


----------



## IanM (Jul 15, 2021)

I did well off the Yellows a few years back... at 7200 I suspect I'd do less well


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jul 15, 2021)

HI of 14.7

On current form it could be anything between 85 and 120.

I'd like to think if I put the woods away and just went 2 iron I could plot my way around fairly respectably. But my worry is I'd need a driver to reach the fairways and then it becomes a lottery! All very well and good having spotters but I'm hitting the ball to places they won't have conceived possible!


----------



## MarkT (Jul 15, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			The real question should be what would the pros score if they didn’t have ball spotters.
		
Click to expand...

That is a far better question - would be hilarious to watch a stream of players trudging back to the tee to have another go


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 15, 2021)

It's only 400yds longer than my track off the whites. And the rough is nearly as thick. 

I'd like to think I could keep it around 90 playing well with good course management.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2021)

My best there is 35 points of 5 playing from the yellows


----------



## chrisd (Jul 15, 2021)

MarkT said:



			That is a far better question - would be hilarious to watch a stream of players trudging back to the tee to have another go
		
Click to expand...

Dustin wouldn't find the tee shot he's just hit if he had an hour to look !


----------



## Captainron (Jul 15, 2021)

I would be raising my bat for sure......


----------



## Imurg (Jul 15, 2021)

I, genuinely,  have no idea.
My only experience of Links is a couple of rounds at Hayling and they didn't have, from what I remember,  the deep rough they have at RSG.
As long as I break 100 I'll be happy.


----------



## arnieboy (Jul 15, 2021)

Probably need 100 shots playing off 14.
Can I go off the reds?


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 15, 2021)

MarkT said:



			Finger in the air time  what would you go round Sandwich in relatively calm conditions?
...
		
Click to expand...

I've played it a few times (staying in the Dormy House and wearing long socks - which are probably in a drawer somewhere - once), though not off 7200yds!
Scored close to handicap (once under) all but when a 'gale' was blowing.
Actually a simple enough course to play if, as I generally do, you hit it straight. The 'random' bounces can certainly make it 'interesting' though - and, for me, was/is an essential part of the experience! 
Off the length you specify, mid 80s to low 90s would have been an 'acceptable' score back then. I'm a crippled hacker these days (20-25 years later), so would probably lose my way and die in the long grass - especially if starting from the 10th!


----------



## MarkT (Jul 15, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			Probably need 100 shots playing off 14.
Can I go off the reds?
		
Click to expand...

No


----------



## MarkT (Jul 15, 2021)

Time of year is crucial. I've been siting here telling myself that I could do alright in October/November when the rough's down. My wrist would give out by the 3rd and I'd be helicoptered off to some local Kent A&E.

Have never played Sandwich, only one of the Open courses that I haven't, but I do love Deal down the road. Amazing place to play golf


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 15, 2021)

Has it been wet down south or have they gone crazy with the fairway watering?

Different colour links to what we are playing up here.


----------



## Piece (Jul 15, 2021)

If I played well with OP conditions, I'd be looking at 80. I love long links courses.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 15, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Has it been wet down south or have they gone crazy with the fairway watering?

Different colour links to what we are playing up here.
		
Click to expand...

Its been moist, to put it mildly...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2021)

MarkT said:



			Time of year is crucial. I've been siting here telling myself that I could do alright in October/November when the rough's down. My wrist would give out by the 3rd and I'd be helicoptered off to some local Kent A&E.

Have never played Sandwich, only one of the Open courses that I haven't, but I do love Deal down the road. Amazing place to play golf
		
Click to expand...

Love Deal - great course , far better welcome from the club pro shop than what you get at RSG , I would prefer to be a member of Deal


----------



## chrisd (Jul 15, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Love Deal - great course , far better welcome from the club pro shop than what you get at RSG , I would prefer to be a member of Deal
		
Click to expand...

But RSG carvery is  mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 15, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Its been moist, to put it mildly...
		
Click to expand...

Shame, links golf is always a better test when the fairways are rock hard making the course play much narrower.

However judging by some today 100 yard wide fairways aren't wide enough


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 15, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			The real question should be what would the pros score if they didn’t have ball spotters.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. And it is true for many of the courses that they play. If there were no spotters and no spectators,(  like  we play). I reckon you could add near 8 strokes😳


----------



## GGTTH (Jul 15, 2021)

62


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 15, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Exactly. And it is true for many of the courses that they play. If there were no spotters and no spectators,(  like  we play). I reckon you could add near 8 strokes😳
		
Click to expand...

Me my mates had a discussion re this after we'd played Monte Rei. There they've made all rough a red staked hazard meaning only a one shot penalty removing stroke and distance. 

Even there we noticed a couple of guys would be ambitious with shit choice because the penalty wasn't so severe. 

Re the pros. We thought it would make the comps boring as hell. There were 8 of us and there were still two of us that hit fairways and won comfortably. The same would happen on tour. A few would have a good 4 days and most likely still finish at 20 under. Then the rest would just be miles behind.


----------



## fenwayrich (Jul 15, 2021)

For the golfing elite, it is, relatively speaking, a piece of cake, the easiest Open course in history.  I am off 13.7 index and don't carry my drives 130 yards. Off the Championship tees, I wouldn't even start. Off the appropriate tees, I'd hope to break 100.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 15, 2021)

MarkT said:



			...
Have never played Sandwich, only one of the Open courses that I haven't, but I do love Deal *down the road*. Amazing place to play golf
		
Click to expand...

Across the fence even!


Liverpoolphil said:



			Love Deal... I would prefer to be a member of Deal
		
Click to expand...

My first links experience - and I was totally hooked! The variety that 3 nines provides would help too.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Across the fence even!

My first links experience - and I was totally hooked! The variety that 3 nines provides would help too.
		
Click to expand...

I would try again - you appear to have the wrong course


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 15, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Exactly. And it is true for many of the courses that they play. If there were no spotters and no spectators,(  like  we play). I reckon you could add near 8 strokes😳
		
Click to expand...

They would adjust!


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 15, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I would try again - you appear to have the wrong course
		
Click to expand...

Doh! I was thinking Princes!


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jul 15, 2021)

Royal St Georges. EG tell me I'm getting 12 shots. My biggest challenge would be losing balls in the rough. At Silloth it was either on the fairway or lost, here I have spotters, so that isn't a problem.

If I only hit half the fairways off the tee I'm hacking out 7 times, so that them gone.

I reckon that there are 9 holes that I can comfortably reach in regulation and 9 where I'll need to hit my very best to get on, so I reckon that I'll be chipping at least 9 times. The greens look to be quite subtle and probably difficult to read (my Achilles heel), so there are going to be a good few 3 putts and a few 2 putts following chips. I'm thinking another 9 shots gone here.

Assuming 2 or 3 duffs adding to my woes, then I'm looking at 19 0ver par 89. I'd take that all day long.


----------



## TogoPresley (Jul 15, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			....

I reckon that there are 9 holes that I can comfortably reach in regulation and 9 where I'll need to hit my very best to get on, so I reckon that I'll be chipping at least 9 times. The greens look to be quite subtle and probably difficult to read (my Achilles heel), so there are going to be a good few 3 putts and a few 2 putts following chips. I'm thinking another 9 shots gone here.

Assuming 2 or 3 duffs adding to my woes, then I'm looking at 19 0ver par 89. I'd take that all day long.
		
Click to expand...

Distance wise those 9 holes may be doable, but in reality - keeping the ball on the right side of the fairway or the fairway at all is the challenge for the next shot - same with the greens, with competition green conditions  you have to hit certain spots for pins to keep the ball on the planet. I think it would be much harder than comparable distance course or benign conditions that the mere mortals play it in as some comparisons have made. I might need a second caddie to carry all  the balls.


----------



## Tiger man (Jul 15, 2021)

bobmac said:



			7,200 is a long, long, long, long way.
		
Click to expand...

Especially with a par 70. Not playing much at the moment so reckon 80-85 with ball spotters, hcp 2. Without pen me down for bogey golf.


----------



## Tiger man (Jul 15, 2021)

GGTTH said:



			62
		
Click to expand...

And the back 9?


----------



## Swingalot (Jul 15, 2021)

To put some perspective on this we are talking the back tees. The 4th off the tee those have been lucky enough to play the course will have used is 190 carry to the fairway and 220 to carry the Himalaya bunker. This week it is 230 to the fairway and 260 carry to clear the bunker. The rough when most of us have played it is down, at the moment it is up! I was there this afternoon,.it was in my head a 4 Club wind by the time Rory was finishing. 

Most of us would rack up a big.big score trust me playing the course in the condition and length these guys are facing.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 16, 2021)

I've played there when the rough was up. You really don't realise on the telly how thick the bloody stuff is. If you knocked 10 balls into it, without ball spotters you'd be lucky to find 8 of them it's that bad.
It really is soul destroying. Not to mention what it does to your card.
Take the spotters away and I reckon half of the field would be shooting in the 90's


----------



## chrisd (Jul 16, 2021)

Swingalot said:



			To put some perspective on this we are talking the back tees. The 4th off the tee those have been lucky enough to play the course will have used is 190 carry to the fairway and 220 to carry the Himalaya bunker. This week it is 230 to the fairway and 260 carry to clear the bunker. The rough when most of us have played it is down, at the moment it is up! I was there this afternoon,.it was in my head a 4 Club wind by the time Rory was finishing.

Most of us would rack up a big.big score trust me playing the course in the condition and length these guys are facing.
		
Click to expand...

You're absolutely right, I dont think I, or most posting,  took into account the additional clubbing needed for the wind. The times I've played it has mostly been pretty benign with less rough than now. I'd probably run out of balls rather than have too many shots!

Anyway I'll reserve judgement until I see for myself on Saturday then I'll hanker for another Kent Links meet no doubt!


----------



## KenL (Jul 16, 2021)

saving_par said:



			You can play it as a par 70 if you want but I'm aiming to beat 75.2 and hoping pcc goes up 

Click to expand...

Does it ever? I've not seen any movement in the 20 or so scores I've put in.


----------



## Slab (Jul 16, 2021)

Fun question in a nonsensical kind of way, well into three figures for most of us. The actual number is fairly meaningless 
But its about as comparable a scenario as asking how many penalties 5 forumers would score in a European championship final… shooting from the halfway line… with a 4 man wall


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jul 16, 2021)

chrisd said:



			You're absolutely right, *I dont think I, or most posting,  took into account the additional clubbing needed for the wind*. The times I've played it has mostly been pretty benign with less rough than now. I'd probably run out of balls rather than have too many shots!

Anyway I'll reserve judgement until I see for myself on Saturday then I'll hanker for another Kent Links meet no doubt!
		
Click to expand...

The OP did specify spotters and a *10mph wind,* that is worth a ton of shots over the alternative.


----------



## Piece (Jul 16, 2021)

chrisd said:



			But RSG carvery is  mmmmmmmmmmmmmm
		
Click to expand...

I'd go as far to say, the best I've experienced. Ate so much when I played there, I could barely swing for the bonus 9 we played in the afternoon!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 16, 2021)

On a really good day all parts of the game good off 6 =. 78/80
Average day 85/86.
Bad day just pluck any score out but sure it wouldn’t be pretty or enjoyable.


----------



## r0wly86 (Jul 16, 2021)

after watching the pros I am going to revise my scores to 90


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 16, 2021)

If it was off the pro tees I would struggle to break 100 off 6 if the conditions were as they are now.


----------



## Dando (Jul 16, 2021)

after playing there a few years ago on the Kent meet i would break down in tears as the pro tees are in a different post code on some holes


----------



## Canary Kid (Jul 16, 2021)

Probably 70.  Not sure about my score on the second nine though.


----------



## TogoPresley (Jul 16, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			On a really good day all parts of the game good off 6 =. 78/80
Average day 85/86.
Bad day just pluck any score out but sure it wouldn’t be pretty or enjoyable.
		
Click to expand...

Mickelson shot 80 yesterday btw - I don't know any other  6 handicappers getting round *that* in 80.


----------



## stefanovic (Jul 16, 2021)

It sounds like one dragon that even St. George couldn't slay.
I think Ian Fleming was a member. You'd need a bit of Bond.
I seem to remember Jack Nicklaus shooting an 83 there in the wind in an Open.
Your virtual score will depend on the weather conditions.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 16, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			On a really good day all parts of the game good off 6 =. 78/80.
		
Click to expand...

😱😱😱🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 16, 2021)

Looks like a fair few long carries off some tees, course looks rather green too.. no idea and don't think I well ever get the chance to play it tbh it's about as far away from me as you can get and still be in the UK


----------



## Dando (Jul 16, 2021)

TogoPresley said:



			Mickelson shot 80 yesterday btw - I don't know any other  6 handicappers getting round *that* in 80.
		
Click to expand...

what's Mickelson ever done?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 16, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Looks like a fair few long carries off some tees, course looks rather green too.. no idea and don't think I well ever get the chance to play it tbh it's about as far away from me as you can get and still be in the UK 

Click to expand...

No further than Boat for me!!!
Oh I forgot. I didn't really play that, did I??
😳😳😳😖😖


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 16, 2021)

Happy to break 100 in all honesty.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 16, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			No further than Boat for me!!!
Oh I forgot. I didn't really play that, did I??
😳😳😳😖😖
		
Click to expand...

I'm another 25 miles north of BOG 

That was a cheap weeks golf though smiffy, what was Cs? £50, Nairn and Spey Valley a bit cheaper and bog was cheaper still, then there's accommodation, which is cheap up here. A few guys where organising a trip a couple of years ago... the costs were eye watering and that was just the accom🤣


----------



## GGTTH (Jul 16, 2021)

Tiger man said:



			And the back 9?
		
Click to expand...

105


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2021)

As it turns out, I just played it, and shot 60. What's all the fuss about? 🎮


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 16, 2021)

TogoPresley said:



			Mickelson shot 80 yesterday btw - I don't know any other  6 handicappers getting round *that* in 80.
		
Click to expand...

What’s his handicap.
I play a lot of links golf I love it.
And I did say all parts working.
Plus 80 is ten over par.


----------



## hairball_89 (Jul 16, 2021)

From what I've seen today, anything shy of 120. It's long. Really long. Really _really long. _And that rough is mad. But god I want to give it a go. Just from a tee closer to 6400? That sounds more sensible to me.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 16, 2021)

would be happy with double digits. But could hopefully be nearer 90 if playing very well and wind mild. have played there a few times and length for length no harder than many other courses i have played - although not sure what some carries like 4 woud be off pro tees. Deal next door is at least as toiugh. All depends on the wind and the rough


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 16, 2021)

Louis has just shot the lowest score in open history for 36 holes so it can’t be that hard.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 16, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			What’s his handicap.
I play a lot of links golf I love it.
And I did say all parts working.
Plus 80 is ten over par.
		
Click to expand...

id imagine your best day (off 6) is still a fair way short of mickelsons best. He’s won scottish opens and the open, so sure he’s alright at links too….

people saying they’d shoot near their handicaps playing an open set up 😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 17, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			On a really good day all parts of the game good off 6 =. 78/80
		
Click to expand...

I'll take that bet.
I'd pay you a £ for every stroke under 100 you were, you pay me a £ for every stroke over 80 you were. That's on the basis that the *rough is how it is now*, you are off the *very back tees* and you *didn't have spotters*.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 17, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			I'll take that bet.
I'd pay you a £ for every stroke under 100 you were, you pay me a £ for every stroke over 80 you were. That's on the basis that the *rough is how it is now*, you are off the *very back tees* and you *didn't have spotters*.


Click to expand...

That isn’t what the op said though is it.
Most of the pros there would not break 80 without ball spotters.
If all my game was working I would not need a ball spotter to see my ball on the fairway.
I did say “All my game “


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 17, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			id imagine your best day (off 6) is still a fair way short of mickelsons best. He’s won scottish opens and the open, so sure he’s alright at links too….

people saying they’d shoot near their handicaps playing an open set up 😂😂😂😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Ten over is hardly Phil best!
They are attacking the course trying to score as low as poss .
We can’t do that and would play more conservatively.
The carries off the tee would be the problem imo.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jul 17, 2021)

I think it’s somewhere to enjoy the experience of playing a huge range of shots, rather than worrying about the score. 

I’d be delighted with 130!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 17, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Happy to break 100 in all honesty.
		
Click to expand...

After seeing it in the flesh id be happy just to be there . So nice ...altho I wouldn't wear the socks lol


----------



## birdyhunter (Jul 17, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			Ten over is hardly Phil best!
		
Click to expand...

I think they meant that Phil was trying his hardest that day, as a professional golfer and that's all he could score.

He's a 6 Major winner but if you want to compare yourself to him and think you can score the same then crack on


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 17, 2021)

Yubcant


clubchamp98 said:



			Ten over is hardly Phil best!
They are attacking the course trying to score as low as poss .
We can’t do that and would play more conservatively.
The carries off the tee would be the problem imo.
		
Click to expand...

You can't play conservatively and try to score there. 

I'd take pretty much any bet on the under over for any handicap golf playing a major under major conditions.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 17, 2021)

You wan


birdyhunter said:



			I think they meant that Phil was trying his hardest that day, as a professional golfer and that's all he could score.

He's a 6 Major winner but if you want to compare yourself to him and think you can score the same then crack on 

Click to expand...

You want  to show me where I compared myself to him?

It’s a hypothetical question which I gave a hypothetical answer to 
Quote” if all my game was on”
I won’t miss any fairways, my lay ups will all land where they should and I won’t miss any greens and won’t have any   three putts.

Some of you guys need a hobby.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 17, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			I'll take that bet.
I'd pay you a £ for every stroke under 100 you were, you pay me a £ for every stroke over 80 you were. That's on the basis that the *rough is how it is now*, you are off the *very back tees* and you *didn't have spotters*.


Click to expand...


And believe me, the rough is very rough🤔🤔🤔


----------



## birdyhunter (Jul 17, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			You want to show me where I compared myself to him?

I play a lot of links golf I love it.
Plus 80 is ten over par.

I won’t miss any fairways QUOTE]

Yes this is where you compared  yourself to him.  "I won't miss any fairways'. 

Don't make me laugh son, you're a dreamer 

Click to expand...


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 17, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			You wan

You want  to show me where I compared myself to him?

It’s a hypothetical question which I gave a hypothetical answer to
Quote” if all my game was on”
I won’t miss any fairways, my lay ups will all land where they should and I won’t miss any greens and won’t have any   three putts.

Some of you guys need a hobby.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve never met you, but, a simple question. Do you drive it 300 yards?

if the answer is no, then anywhere within 10 shots of par is cuckoo! yes, you best ever shot in every single hole would helip, but just be realistic.


----------



## birdyhunter (Jul 17, 2021)

@ Clubchamp years ago

Can you name a pro who has hit every fairway this week off the back tees over 3 rounds?

But you say you can do it off 6 handicap?


----------



## birdyhunter (Jul 17, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			I won’t miss any fairways, my lay ups will all land where they should and I won’t miss any greens and won’t have any   three putts.
		
Click to expand...


You should take the Claret Jug now mate, forget the last round.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 18, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			I’ve never met you, but, a simple question. Do you drive it 300 yards?

if the answer is no, then anywhere within 10 shots of par is cuckoo! yes, you best ever shot in every single hole would helip, but just be realistic.
		
Click to expand...

How can you be realistic to a hypothetical question.
Read my original post #62 there’s three scenarios.
I could score anything there but hypothetically if I hit every shot flush I would expect to play very well.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 18, 2021)

birdyhunter said:



			@ Clubchamp years ago

Can you name a pro who has hit every fairway this week off the back tees over 3 rounds?

But you say you can do it off 6 handicap?  

Click to expand...

What’s your problem.
It’s a hypothetical question.
I gave three hypothetical scenarios have you bothered looking at them there in post 62.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 18, 2021)

Really interesting vid with Sir Nick..........


----------



## JamesR (Jul 18, 2021)

birdyhunter said:




You should take the Claret Jug now mate, forget the last round.
		
Click to expand...

Not if he shot the 80 he stated. He’d be miles off the pace for the championship.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 18, 2021)

For the hard of thinking:
Club champ stated that with a low wind and ball spotters (as per the OP).
If he hit every shot perfectly, he might shoot 78-80.

Which frankly is possible for a perfect round.

He also stated that otherwise his score would be a lot higher.

Try reading threads/posts properly before being knobs.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 18, 2021)

12 par 4’s over 400yds, two of which are beyond 475yds, which used to be the distance par 5’s start for us mortals. Two par 3’s well over 200yds. Narrow fairways and huge carries off the tee.

H’cap of 6, though I’ve not played a competitive round for 19 months, I’d be chuffed to break 100. If I got close to 90 I’d be dancing. Every missed fairway, assuming the ball would be found, would be a double bogey at best. How many par’s? If I made 4 I’d be dreaming, but that leaves 14 holes with an average of 2 over per hole = 98. Maybe 110-115 is more realistic.


----------



## adam6177 (Jul 18, 2021)

I think I'd score somewhere around the 110-120 with how it looks on TV now.

I played princes a couple of summers ago in similar conditions, admittedly off the yellows, and scored mid 80s.... So I think an extra shot (or so) on every hole is doable.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 18, 2021)

JamesR said:



			For the hard of thinking:
Club champ stated that with a low wind and ball spotters (as per the OP).
If he hit every shot perfectly, he might shoot 78-80.

Which frankly is possible for a perfect round.

He also stated that otherwise his score would be a lot higher.

Try reading threads/posts properly before being knobs.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.
It seems they didn’t understand my post.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 18, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			Thank you.
It seems they didn’t understand my post.
		
Click to expand...

I did 
But I understand 6 handicapped Hobbits more.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 18, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			I did
But I understand 6 handicapped Hobbits more.
		
Click to expand...

Yes under normal conditions he’s about right.
But mine was a hypothetical perfect round. Very Unlikley.
But some just read into it what they want to see.


----------



## Curls (Jul 18, 2021)

On a perfect, sunny, calm day 6 handicap me plotted my way around Birkdale in 78 off the yellows. I played the best golf of my life that day I reckon, had the 2 iron on a string all day and only pulled driver 3 times. Fairways and greens. No 3 putts. Stuff of golfing dreams and probably my favourite golfing memory. Stunning course. 

As I had the place to myself (played through 2 groups early and saw no one the rest of the round), I often took a walk back to the back tees just to see what’s what. My 2 iron wouldn’t carry on many holes and I’d be forced into driver. What’s more if  I made it I’d have 200+ in to plenty holes. Not the wedges and 9 irons I was gifted off the yellows. And the pins weren’t exactly Open locations either, I was forever above the hole but lagged well and tidied up. The caddies at St Andrews and Carnoustie showed me the Open pin placements and frankly madam they are ridiculous. 

If I shot 90 there, or any Open venue off the back tees with those pins, I’d be so chuffed to bits Id explode. I reckon I’d need my A game, a hot putter and a little luck. It’s doable imo, but only on a dream day. If anyone would like to fund that dream I’ll set up a Justgivememoneytoplaygolf page.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 18, 2021)

Curls said:



			On a perfect, sunny, calm day 6 handicap me plotted my way around Birkdale in 78 off the yellows. I played the best golf of my life that day I reckon, had the 2 iron on a string all day and only pulled driver 3 times. Fairways and greens. No 3 putts. Stuff of golfing dreams and probably my favourite golfing memory. Stunning course.

As I had the place to myself (played through 2 groups early and saw no one the rest of the round), I often took a walk back to the back tees just to see what’s what. My 2 iron wouldn’t carry on many holes and I’d be forced into driver. What’s more if  I made it I’d have 200+ in to plenty holes. Not the wedges and 9 irons I was gifted off the yellows. And the pins weren’t exactly Open locations either, I was forever above the hole but lagged well and tidied up. The caddies at St Andrews and Carnoustie showed me the Open pin placements and frankly madam they are ridiculous.

If I shot 90 there, or any Open venue off the back tees with those pins, I’d be so chuffed to bits Id explode. I reckon I’d need my A game, a hot putter and a little luck. It’s doable imo, but only on a dream day. If anyone would like to fund that dream I’ll set up a Justgivememoneytoplaygolf page.
		
Click to expand...

Biggest difference I have ever seen in normal tees to the pros tees was at Sawgrass.
The tips were a good wedge shot from the medal tees on some holes.
But 17 th was just the same length.


----------



## Curls (Jul 18, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			Biggest difference I have ever seen in normal tees to the pros tees was at Sawgrass.
The tips were a good wedge shot from the medal tees on some holes.
But 17 th was just the same length.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah on the face of it it doesn’t look like a huge difference on some holes, but then you realise the angle into the fairways is much tighter from their tees and two of the par 5s for us are 4s for them. And the carries are makeable with a good hit but I would hate to play it in the wrong wind! Would be a humbling* experience. 



*Curls reduced to tears saying someone take me home to my mammy please I don’t like this.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 18, 2021)

78

(78 - 75.2) x 113/138 = 2.3 my current HI

But that is based on my best 40% of recent rounds.

On a typically average day and with lack of familiarity of the course I should expect to be around 81 to 83 shots.

Around 18 shots worse than the best scores there this week. And that would be a realistic score for me on any course that the best in the world are playing.

A shot-a-hole worse than the best on the day, says this 3-handicapper.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 18, 2021)

Curls said:



			Yeah on the face of it it doesn’t look like a huge difference on some holes, but then you realise the angle into the fairways is much tighter from their tees and two of the par 5s for us are 4s for them. And the carries are makeable with a good hit but I would hate to play it in the wrong wind! Would be a humbling* experience.



*Curls reduced to tears saying someone take me home to my mammy please I don’t like this.
		
Click to expand...

Played Orange County National the day after the Q school off the back 7600 soaking wet at 7am.
Couldn’t get on the par 4s with two woods ,driver on most par 3s.
So 6500 yds no more now learnt our lesson.
The only good thing was the bunkers were out of reach at 280 yds average.


----------



## birdyhunter (Jul 18, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Try reading threads/posts properly before being knobs.
		
Click to expand...

I read it perfecty well and still chuckle over 6 handicappers who think they can shoot the same as Mickleson in a Major.

And you're a knob if you think otherwise.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 18, 2021)

birdyhunter said:



			I read it perfecty well and still chuckle over 6 handicappers who think they can shoot the same as Mickleson in a Major.

And you're a knob if you think otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

Struggle with reading and comprehension then…I understand 👍


----------



## birdyhunter (Jul 18, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Struggle with reading and comprehension then…I understand 👍
		
Click to expand...

I think it's you who comes across a bit base and has to resort to childish insults to get your point across.

Crack on mate, it obviously makes you feel good


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 18, 2021)

Surely Golf Monthly can pull some strings and get a few single handicappers on at St George’s and do an actual story on it?

Film it for your YouTube channel and have a number of the GM staffers to be spotters and see what the scores will be?


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 18, 2021)

Eric Anders lang has a break 90 from the tips at a few us open courses I think they were. 

It's certainly not impossible.  Hes a decent player but far from good. Hits a decent ball.


----------



## richart (Jul 19, 2021)

25 points with five blobs.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 19, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Surely Golf Monthly can pull some strings and get a few single handicappers on at St George’s and do an actual story on it?

Film it for your YouTube channel and have a number of the GM staffers to be spotters and see what the scores will be?
		
Click to expand...

I'm struggling to think of any single figure handicap players who'd want to do it 🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Sats (Jul 19, 2021)

atm I reckon around 200 with the way I'm playing. On a good day I reckon around 90.


----------



## Dannyc (Jul 19, 2021)

NR


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 19, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I'm struggling to think of any single figure handicap players who'd want to do it 🤔🤔🤔
		
Click to expand...

Well any handicap golfer really but anyone who can manage the carry that some of the holes require.

To answer the question, the way I'm playing at the moment, I think I'd shoot somewhere around 120, 110 on a "good" day. If playing my absolute best, I don't know, 90?


----------



## Dando (Jul 19, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Well any handicap golfer really but anyone who can manage the carry that some of the holes require.

To answer the question, the way I'm playing at the moment, I think I'd shoot somewhere around 120, 110 on a "good" day. If playing my absolute best, I don't know, 90?
		
Click to expand...

but you'd set a new course record for swearing!


----------



## chrisd (Jul 19, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Well any handicap golfer really but anyone who can manage the carry that some of the holes require.

To answer the question, the way I'm playing at the moment, I think I'd shoot somewhere around 120, 110 on a "good" day. If playing my absolute best, I don't know, 90?
		
Click to expand...

I've managed the carry there ok  - but haven't always found my ball 😖😖


----------



## TogoPresley (Jul 19, 2021)

The distance\carry is not the biggest challenge IMHO. It is the precision you require to keep it on the fairway and greens. 
Even with spotters to locate your ball, you would be bouncing off fairways into the longer cut\rough and then your approaches would be coming into greens hot and not sticking around.
The greens were not electric speed but getting on there and staying there is a challenge.


----------



## 123* (Jul 19, 2021)

Single figure handicapper plays it from one tee up from the pros. Says he is playing it from the tips today, with the pins in Sunday’s positions. Be interesting to see how he gets on!


----------



## sunshine (Jul 19, 2021)

birdyhunter said:



			I read it perfecty well and still chuckle over 6 handicappers who think they can shoot the same as Mickleson in a Major.

And you're a knob if you think otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

Don't know why you find his comments so unrealistic. I guess you've never played a Championship links venue. 

You're just being obtuse referencing Mickelson's 80. When I played Birkdale I managed 3 birdies, Mickelson probably didn't birdie those 3 holes when the Open was last there. Does that mean I think I'm better than him?

And to answer the OP: if my driver was functioning fully then I think I could shoot bogey golf. A few double bogeys but then a few pars as well. It would be terrifying off the tee and the ball spotters would be my saviour, but the greens aren't scary (this isn't Augusta) and the pin positions were reasonable on the first 2 days.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 19, 2021)

Great post online on the lines of 'every major should have a regular golfer in the field as a reference point for everyone watching'.

They could be a scratch golfer, no better, and it could not be a golfer from the home club. They would go out in the last group each day so that they don't slow down the field. (I've thrown these things in).

This would answer the question each tournament 😄


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jul 19, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Great post online on the lines of 'every major should have a regular golfer in the field as a reference point for everyone watching'.

They could be a scratch golfer, no better, and it could not be a golfer from the home club. They would go out in the last group each day so that they don't slow down the field. (I've thrown these things in).

This would answer the question each tournament 😄
		
Click to expand...

I'd love to see this to be fair, even it it was just a round played in the practice week but still woth the course obviously set up for the pros. Not sure id want them chucked in the last group of the day with the potential winner. Would ruin that walk up the 18th having some middle aged bloke duffing a shot 40 yards short of the green in the background!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 19, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Great post online on the lines of 'every major should have a regular golfer in the field as a reference point for everyone watching'.

They could be a scratch golfer, no better, and it could not be a golfer from the home club. They would go out in the last group each day so that they don't slow down the field. (I've thrown these things in).

This would answer the question each tournament 😄
		
Click to expand...

They can attempt to qualify if they wish but the majors are also competitions for people to help earn a living. 

Sorry but it’s a ridiculous suggestion - just go and the course for a reference


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 19, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Great post online on the lines of 'every major should have a regular golfer in the field as a reference point for everyone watching'.

They could be a scratch golfer, no better, and it could not be a golfer from the home club. They would go out in the last group each day so that they don't slow down the field. (I've thrown these things in).

This would answer the question each tournament 😄
		
Click to expand...

Think of the pressure the poor sod would be under.
Last group on your home course would be bad enough with two of the best in the world.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 19, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			Think of the pressure the poor sod would be under.
Last group on your home course would be bad enough with two of the best in the world.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you have a 3 ball of scratch amateurs last out for the first 2 days? No messing with the pros then.

(For anyone not getting this, it's for fun)


----------



## sunshine (Jul 19, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Great post online on the lines of 'every major should have a regular golfer in the field as a reference point for everyone watching'.

They could be a scratch golfer, no better, and it could not be a golfer from the home club. They would go out in the last group each day so that they don't slow down the field. (I've thrown these things in).

This would answer the question each tournament 😄
		
Click to expand...

Ironically the LET did this just last week at Centurion. Every fourball consisted of 3 pros and an amateur invited guest. Don't know how they selected the amateurs, I'm guessing a mix of sponsors, rich people, and some members. The male amateurs played off the same tees as the pros. The female amateurs played off forward tees.

There was one guy off 2 who seemed to be enjoying it, and was up there with the pros, but generally the amateurs just got in the way and skulked around trying not to embarrass themselves. The spectators had zero interest in them.

Felt a bit sorry for the lad in the Georgia Hall group. On one hole he sliced his tee shot into the rough, the women just walked on to their balls and carried on playing the hole. When he found his ball he couldn't play because the players and spectators had all moved up the fairway and were in his way. He had to pick up and do the walk of shame up the hole by himself.

For balance, I also watched a lady shank her ball into the trees, hack it out, duff her pitch, then three putt. And then I discovered that she was actually one of the pros!


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 19, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Great post online on the lines of 'every major should have a regular golfer in the field as a reference point for everyone watching'.

They could be a scratch golfer, no better, and it could not be a golfer from the home club. They would go out in the last group each day so that they don't slow down the field. (I've thrown these things in).

This would answer the question each tournament 😄
		
Click to expand...

Should do that for every event in the Olympics too.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 19, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			Should do that for every event in the Olympics too.
		
Click to expand...

I think they do that already. Remember Eric the Eel?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 20, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			Should do that for every event in the Olympics too.
		
Click to expand...

There shouldn’t be pros at any sport in the Olympics.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 20, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			There shouldn’t be pros at any sport in the Olympics.
		
Click to expand...

Imagine how boring that would become. A festival of second rate athletes.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 20, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Imagine how boring that would become. A festival of second rate athletes.
		
Click to expand...

It was never designed for pros but money and TV dictate these days.
So by your reasoning everything except the premier league is boring.?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			There shouldn’t be pros at any sport in the Olympics.
		
Click to expand...

Why not 🤷‍♂️

How can Amatuers compete in the Olympics when most of them have jobs to ensure they can eat - the Olympics became professions decades ago now and it’s about highlighting the very best in all the sports that they compete in - it should also be the very pinnacle of their sports ( hence why imo golf and football shouldn’t be there )


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 20, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why not 🤷‍♂️

How can Amatuers compete in the Olympics when most of them have jobs to ensure they can eat - the Olympics became professions decades ago now and it’s about highlighting the very best in all the sports that they compete in - it should also be the very pinnacle of their sports ( hence why imo golf and football shouldn’t be there )
		
Click to expand...

Just my opinion.
It should be the top ams that’s it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 20, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			There shouldn’t be pros at any sport in the Olympics.
		
Click to expand...

They are pretty much all pro's at the Olympics now. Even the most obscure competitor from GB will get lottery money and be full time. The days of the amateur are long gone. It certainly removes some of the romance for me but you can't turn back the clock.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 20, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They are pretty much all pro's at the Olympics now. Even the most obscure competitor from GB will get lottery money and be full time. The days of the amateur are long gone. It certainly removes some of the romance for me but you can't turn back the clock.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I do realise that and imo it has ruined the Olympics.
It’s who can afford the best / undetectable drugs now because the stakes are so high.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			Just my opinion.
It should be the top ams that’s it.
		
Click to expand...

Who are the top ams in all those sports in the Olympics ? There isn’t any for most because they become sponsered or into financially backed schemes like lottery funds etc there is no such thing as Top Ams unless it’s golf 

The world of the Olympics changed a long time ago


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 20, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			I'd love to see this to be fair, even it it was just a round played in the practice week but still woth the course obviously set up for the pros. Not sure id want them chucked in the last group of the day with the potential winner. Would ruin that walk up the 18th having some middle aged bloke duffing a shot 40 yards short of the green in the background!
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure he wouldn't make the cut mate.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 20, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Who are the top ams in all those sports in the Olympics ? There isn’t any for most because they become sponsered or into financially backed schemes like lottery funds etc there is no such thing as Top Ams unless it’s golf

The world of the Olympics changed a long time ago
		
Click to expand...

Exactly that’s why I don’t like it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			Exactly that’s why I don’t like it.
		
Click to expand...

You don’t like seeing the best go against each other at the highest level 🤷‍♂️

Is that not how sports events should be the - showcasing the best there is ?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 20, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You don’t like seeing the best go against each other at the highest level 🤷‍♂️

Is that not how sports events should be the - showcasing the best there is ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I do but there are plenty of pro athletics meets./ pro golf etc.
The Olympics has just been hijacked by money .
As you say there are very few sports that have true ams left who don’t want to be pros. Some do obviously but some don’t.
I really like the amateur championship but if they did let the pros in ( Unlikley ) it’s not the Am championship anymore ,it’s just another golf tournament.
I understand everything these days revolves around money that dosnt mean I have to like it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes I do but there are plenty of pro athletics meets./ pro golf etc.
The Olympics has just been hijacked by money .
As you say there are very few sports that have true ams left who don’t want to be pros. Some do obviously but some don’t.
I really like the amateur championship but if they did let the pros in ( Unlikley ) it’s not the Am championship anymore ,it’s just another golf tournament.
I understand everything these days revolves around money that dosnt mean I have to like it.
		
Click to expand...

Ask an athlete what is the pinnacle of his sport and it’s Olympics- not many of them are “raking in the money” 

I know people in the Olympics that are funded enough to get by - some still have jobs , 

You can’t compare the Golf Majors and the Amatuer champs etc


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 20, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ask an athlete what is the pinnacle of his sport and it’s Olympics- not many of them are “raking in the money”

I know people in the Olympics that are funded enough to get by - some still have jobs ,

You can’t compare the Golf Majors and the Amatuer champs etc
		
Click to expand...

I didn’t say the participants were raking in the money.
The IOC and Tv get that.
But any athlete working and lottery funded are up against the likes of Russian and Chinese born and bred professionals.
Any that win medals are brilliant.
Just my opinion. you disagree that’s fine.


----------



## JustOne (Jul 20, 2021)

With the pro set-up course.....

200+ depending how many balls I lose 

Could make that 120-130 if I leave the driver in the bag and mostly tee of with a 7-iron, go for absolutely NO shots whatsover and they put the flags in the easiest places.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 20, 2021)

JustOne said:



			With the pro set-up course.....

200+ depending how many balls I lose 

Could make that 120-130 if I leave the driver in the bag and mostly tee of with a 7-iron, go for absolutely NO shots whatsover and they put the flags in the easiest places.
		
Click to expand...

With spotters you shouldn’t need to lose to many balls.
But 7 iron won’t get you half way to most fairways, unless you can hit the footpaths.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Jul 20, 2021)

After watching on TV Thursday-Saturday, I boldly declared to my mates that I reckon I could comfortably break 90.
After attending on Sunday, I realised I was wrong. The blind tee shots, long carries, and undulations would break me. I think i'd shoot somewhere from 90-100, although I do think I could break 90 playing well.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 21, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			It was never designed for pros but money and TV dictate these days.
So by your reasoning everything except the premier league is boring.?
		
Click to expand...

I agree it's sad how the Olympics has been over run by commercialism. Coca Cola hosting the games at Atlanta was the nadir.

But I want to see professionals - the best athletes.

It's a massive stretch to say everything except the premier league is boring. Stop putting words in my mouth! The Championship players are still professionals. However I would have no interest watching amateur football.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 21, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I agree it's sad how the Olympics has been over run by commercialism. Coca Cola hosting the games at Atlanta was the nadir.

But I want to see professionals - the best athletes.

It's a massive stretch to say everything except the premier league is boring. Stop putting words in my mouth! The Championship players are still professionals. However I would have no interest watching amateur football.
		
Click to expand...

There’s lots of pro athletics without taking over the Olympics.
It’s pure money
My apologies
I am the opposite Pro football is not what it used to be so I have been going watching the semi pros locally.


----------



## evemccc (Oct 9, 2021)

Has anyone played Sandwich in winter? Is it brutal? Depends on wind I guess.
 I’m fairly keen to do so, esp after watching DJ go round it in the summer…and how do you get the lunch?


----------



## SammmeBee (Oct 9, 2021)

evemccc said:



			Has anyone played Sandwich in winter? Is it brutal? Depends on wind I guess.
I’m fairly keen to do so, esp after watching DJ go round it in the summer…and how do you get the lunch?
		
Click to expand...

Stick a jacket and tie on and pay for it!


----------



## Grizzly (Oct 9, 2021)

Good day? 72, maybe 73. Then after a sausage roll we'll try the back nine... 🤣


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 10, 2021)

evemccc said:



			Has anyone played Sandwich in winter? Is it brutal? Depends on wind I guess.
I’m fairly keen to do so, esp after watching DJ go round it in the summer…and how do you get the lunch?
		
Click to expand...

Played Princes next door and caddied round St George’s.. the assistant pro was a young lad who hit a long ball was completely chewed up and spat out and so was his playing partner. It’s not the golf you play day in day out , you need to have all the shapes in your bag to stand a chance. Remember they get practice rounds so they never really come in cold. The wise ones also play a few rounds of links golf as well .
So going in first time I wouldn’t break a 100, going in on my 4th round I probably would have a 10 shot improvement on my first round. But it would still be rather high!  And the spotters would be shattered


----------

